Q: Why are biped robots hard in 2019? (COTS motors, sensors, off-board power) - JabavuAdams
======
JabavuAdams
This Robotics Stack Exchange discussion seems pretty good:

[https://robotics.stackexchange.com/questions/10616/why-is-
it...](https://robotics.stackexchange.com/questions/10616/why-is-it-so-hard-
to-walk)

This one, less so:

[https://robotics.stackexchange.com/questions/8129/why-are-
bi...](https://robotics.stackexchange.com/questions/8129/why-are-bipedal-
robots-difficult)

------
JabavuAdams
Apparently people are interested in the question, but no one is answering.
Hmm.

